# Cigar Pen done In Corians (Juniper)



## corian king (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello all!!
This is a cigar pen done in one of corians new colors called (juniper)
I am going to try to upload a couple pics one of which will have a couple pieces of the color sitting behind the pen.
Thanks for looking.
JIM


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice cut of corian mate turned out great


----------



## corian king (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks! I appreciate the kind words..


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good looking pen.


----------



## wizard (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent job, beautiful pen! Looks nice with that kit.


----------



## corian king (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks! Words of encouragement are always nice!! 
JIM


----------



## rkimery (Sep 7, 2011)

Love working with Corian, or other solid surface materials like it!


----------

